# 0.1.1



## psychocircus91 (Mar 31, 2013)

Can somebody please explain the numbers to me when people describe their animals.

For example when they write

Blue eyed Lucy BP 1.1.0

I assume it has to do with male or female?


----------



## TeguBuzz (Mar 31, 2013)

1.1.1
=1 male, 1 female, 1 unknown sex - in that order.

0.1.1
= No male, 1 female, 1 unknown sex.

And so on.


----------



## psychocircus91 (Mar 31, 2013)

gotcha. I thought it was something along those lines. thanks


----------



## bfb345 (Mar 31, 2013)

yeah like in my sig for my bps 1.1 butters and .1 normal i have one male butter one female and one female normal


----------

